# HM Dockyard - Portsmouth



## mcl (Aug 5, 2010)

I know this is not derelict related and if the moderators think so - then bin it - but you dont get many chances to walk round MOD property and visit Royal Navy vessels.

The occassion was Navy Day 2010 and access was allowed to some areas of the dockyard and ships but, unfortunately, not to all.

This is the gate sign - NO Photography

http://


Empty dock

http://


Warehouse

http://


http://













THe way to the Nuclear shelter
http://


MK8 Gun Turret

http://



http://


Historic buildings





HMS Dauntless


[ATTACH=full]78434[/ATTACH]










Inside war room I did ask permission and was told that the area had been sanitised and I could take a few very quick photos ( hence the quality )












HMS EXETER awaiting disposal



HMS DAUNTLESS TYPE 45 DESTROYER


HMS DAUNTLESS from HMS WESTMINSTER
[URL="[ATTACH=full]78456[/ATTACH]"][ATTACH=full]78457[/ATTACH][/URL]
ARMY Landing Craft
[URL="[ATTACH=full]78458[/ATTACH]"][ATTACH=full]78459[/ATTACH][/URL]
[URL="[ATTACH=full]78460[/ATTACH]"][ATTACH=full]78461[/ATTACH][/URL]
[URL="[ATTACH=full]78462[/ATTACH]"][ATTACH=full]78463[/ATTACH][/URL]
[URL="[ATTACH=full]78464[/ATTACH]"][ATTACH=full]78465[/ATTACH][/URL]

All in all an excellent day out.


----------



## King Al (Aug 5, 2010)

Interesting stuff MCL, awful lot of HS signs!! That type 45 is wonderfully mean looking in a clinical sort of away


----------



## smileysal (Aug 5, 2010)

Oooooooooooh this brings bad many happy childhood and teenage year memories. We used to go here every year then. I see things have changed loads since then, you used to be able to walk all over the place, and there weren't as many signs up like you have on here. 

Good pics mate, makes me want to go back and take the kids this time. 

cheers,

 Sal


----------



## TK421 (Aug 7, 2010)

Very good stuff there mate, this is one of these places that when you pass it you think 'I wonder what its like in there?' Now we know!!


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 7, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Oooooooooooh this brings bad many happy childhood and teenage year memories. We used to go here every year then. I see things have changed loads since then, you used to be able to walk all over the place, and there weren't as many signs up like you have on here.
> 
> Good pics mate, makes me want to go back and take the kids this time.
> 
> ...



Me too. I used to go when we had a navy in the early to mid seventies when I was a wee lad.


----------



## tommo (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah really cool, great place to have a open day, the nuclear shelter sounds great


----------



## magmo (Aug 7, 2010)

I worked in there at the end of the Falklands war when all the damaged ships came back and I have worked there when the old Ark TRoyal was there.

I saw lots of intresting things....


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 7, 2010)

magmo said:


> I worked in there at the end of the Falklands war when all the damaged ships came back and I have worked there when the old Ark TRoyal was there.
> 
> I saw lots of intresting things....



I remember when they made the series Sailor in which the Ark Royal was used. I distinctly remember being in awe when the Phantoms and Buccaneers were taking off to the music of Pink Floyds "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" that featured in the programme. When I bought the DVD of the series, different music was used and it really did not have the same effect


----------



## stuck247 (Aug 8, 2010)

Great set of pics. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for the next open day....if I'm working somewhere close by at the time.


----------



## graybags (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dauntless*

Loved the " Kryten's Head "

G


----------



## sheep21 (Aug 9, 2010)

fantastic shots - love the T45, gorgeous vessel. Just want more of them!


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 9, 2010)

sheep21 said:


> fantastic shots - love the T45, gorgeous vessel. Just want more of them!



I think it likely that further T45's may get axed in the forthcoming defence spending review. The RAF are certainly going to get clobbered - it looks like all the Tornado's will be going along with Puma helo's. Still when they close Marham and Lossiemouth it will give us something to go and explore


----------



## shipwreck (Aug 9, 2010)

If there are any shots you missed or wanted to get, I work in the dockyard and would be happy to take a few snaps for u!


----------

